# What wood do I have?



## Sprung (Apr 19, 2013)

I've been reclaiming some wood from some 1950's furniture that was left behind by the previous occupants of the house I live in (a set of folding table and chairs exactly like this, though in rough shape.) I've reclaimed wood from the chairs in the past to make a small table. It's really tough wood to drill and put screws into. I was working on reclaiming some of the wood from the table today, using an old, crappy blade in my table saw to slice off just enough to remove the finish and get down to just wood.

I'm wondering what kind of wood this is. Someone suggested to me that it might be teak, but they weren't certain. Pictured is a piece of it. All sides, including end grain, have been sanded to 220 to get a better picture of it.

So, what do I have? Is this teak or something else?

Thanks!

[attachment=23380]


----------



## DKMD (Apr 19, 2013)

Beech


----------



## Sprung (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks, Doc!

It didn't look like any teak I've seen before, so I wasn't convinced it was teak. This is the first beech I've ever had my hands on, so I wasn't certain what it was. Now that I know for certain what it is, I can put it to good use.


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 20, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Beech



David, what was the tip-off that made you think it was beech without hesitation? Just curious. We don't have any beech here but I've carved my initials in a few in Indiana. Gary


----------



## Kealaanrampton (May 21, 2013)

Hey, I have a "Hickory" Wood!!
And its really tough!!


----------



## phinds (May 21, 2013)

HomeBody said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > Beech
> ...



Take a look at the top of the beech page on my site and you'll see exactly what he saw.


----------



## Sprung (May 21, 2013)

phinds said:


> HomeBody said:
> 
> 
> > DKMD said:
> ...



Your site is a valuable resource. It's also fun to look around on it and see and explore all kinds of different woods I've never even heard of. Thanks for the work you do and for providing such a valuable resource. 

I tried checking your site before I posted my question here last month, but I apparently skipped over beech and didn't see it. Once the good Doc said beech, I looked at your site and wondered how I could have missed it when going through your site. (Maybe it was me getting sucked into looking at all the beautiful wood and wondering how my father, of all people, could misidentify this wood as being teak.)


----------



## DKMD (May 21, 2013)

I built some furniture out of beech with my FIl many years ago. As Paul's site shows, it has a vey distinctive grain pattern that shows well in the photo.


----------

